# Digging



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the only solution to digging is to prevent it before it happens.

You might also consider giving them a place where they're allowed to dig, like a sandbox or something similar. Not sure that will keep them from digging in other areas though where they're not supposed to.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you gone through this?
Is there a special doggie sandbox?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know if it works or not, but I have heard people say to bury the dog's poop in the hole, and they will leave it alone.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I haven't gone through this. Daisy's whole life, believe it or not, I have always been with her when she's outside. 

She did have a "sandbox" when she was a young puppy. It was just railroad ties put together in a large square with sand and dirt poured in. She loved to dig there but she never ventured beyond that to dig in other places.

Once in awhile when it's really hot outside, she'll dig up some dirt to find a cool place to lay down. But she doesn't dig just to dig. I have to be careful with her now though, she's discovered a chipmunk hole. I'm quite certain if I left her unattended, she'd be digging for the chipmunk


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer is only allowed to dig in the snow or in a big "approved" gravel or sand pile...I garden in the summer and cut wood in the winter for a living and Tailer has gone with me daily since he was 12 weeks old...He just was not allowed to dig up plants I had just put into the ground...

Training was a challenge, but he does great now. 

I've heard poop in the holes will deter them from digging there again...Good Luck! As my Hubby says, "You are the Human and can correct/train what You want for behavior..."


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not always outside with them. They are there for exercise. As far as temperature goes, it was quite cold today.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky used to be quite the digger, but he stopped. 

The only time he digs now is if he smells/senses a mole underground.

Judi, do you think they were digging because they thought something was under there? If so, it may not be an ongoing problem.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky will avoid the hole iwth the dog poop but he would dig one right next to it. Its worth a shot though.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky used to be quite the digger, but he stopped.
> 
> The only time he digs now is if he smells/senses a mole underground.
> 
> Judi, do you think they were digging because they thought something was under there? If so, it may not be an ongoing problem.


I don't know. We used to have hedgehog tunnels but my husband closed them. One actually came up to my kitchen door and stared. My older Golden didn't notice at first. When she did, the animal finally took off. This critter reminded me of ET.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky will avoid the hole iwth the dog poop but he would dig one right next to it. Its worth a shot though.


I try to clean up the dog poop daily.
Think it's a bit of a health hazard not to.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

When Our Penny was a pup (her first summer) she wanted to dig. She usually would dig in the mulch, I think there were mice there. She also liked to dig up the gurgly sprinkler heads. DH was not pleased about that.

I put in temporary fencing around most of the beds and kept her under surveillance all the time. It required a lot of my time but that first summer I watched her like a hawk 24/7 and corrected her every time she started to dig.

At that time I felt it was a puppy thing that she would outgrow if she didn't form the habit. I was right. 

She will dig at the beach if I get her going but never digs anywhere else.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so true! I was fortunate enough to be able to stay home with Daisy for her first year. We were together all the time. She never had a chance to develop bad habits or to be bored on her own long enough to get into trouble.

She's grown up to be a wonderful dog, so easy.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

there are many digging solutions. 

fill the holes with their own feces, lava rocks, or put some net fencing just below the dirt.

teach them to dig in appropriate areas, by encouraging digging there. let them watch you dig there & bury some treats/toys for them to find.

if you can't be out there 100% of the time to stop the digging, clip their nails very short so digging is uncomfortable.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a new one.
I was never told to clip their nails very short.
I would be afraid they would bleed.


----------

